
Encrypted messaging app Signal adds facial recognition protection for protesters - rbanffy
https://www.cnet.com/news/popular-encrypted-messaging-app-signal-adds-facial-recognition-protection-for-protesters/
======
selykg
Much larger discussion around this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23414556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23414556)

------
mikece
Though if the messages and photos therein are end-to-end encrypted this is
protecting against infiltrators into a group chat or someone forwarding photos
or law enforcement cracking one’s phone for evidence? Seems like selling an
invisibility ring to someone who already has a cloak of invisibility. Defense
in depth, I suppose.

~~~
oehtXRwMkIs
Your analogy makes no sense. This isn't being sold, it doesn't hide the users,
and the users were never invisible to begin with. Everything else you said
makes sense though, and I would say that the larger a group chat is, the more
useful (like how public Matrix rooms aren't E2E encrypted since that's
useless). And just generally useful considering how often images get shared
these days.

